# Call of Duty Help



## help987 (Apr 7, 2008)

I know it is old -- but, I just tried to install Call of Duty War Chest. It gives me an error message that it can't find some directory.

Do I need the Call of Duty 1 still on my computer for this to work. I had the 1sr version but deleted it off.

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

War Chest is a collection of 3 games which includes Call of Duty 1, Call of Duty 2 and Call of Duty United Offensive. Which one are you having trouble with? Post the full error message.


----------



## help987 (Apr 7, 2008)

I tried to load it on 2 different computers and received the same message. All I am doing is putting in disc 1 and clicking on install.
Message --

Executable 'D:\setup\rsrc\cod2.exe' had the following unrecoverable error: Couldn't find library MSVCR80.dll (required by C:\PROGRA~1\WINDOW~4\MpShHook.dll) Please ensure that it is installed.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To fix the missing file, install the *Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package* and the *Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package*. Reboot and try installing the game again.


----------



## help987 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well still the same erroe message even after the 2 downloads. Any other ideas??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is MSVCR80.dll in Windows\System32?

Do you have Windows Defender installed? There a few reports that say uninstalling this, then installing .NET Framework should fix it. Reboot after each step, then try installing the game again.


----------

